# Reasons why your wife wants sex....



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Apparently my lists are provocative and my internet friend Green Pearl has asked me to post why women want sex. This is my take on why I want sex. A tad is mixed in from 2 of my very happily married women friends and things they have said over the years. So here goes in no particular order except for number 1....

1. Love. We love you and want to make you happy. We understand that sex is very important in a relationship and it bonds us.
2. Attraction. You looked hot this morning and we cannot wait to tear off your suit and do the nasty. We have been looking forward to it all day.
3. Respect. We respect you and know you try your hardest to make us happy. We want to in turn make you happy. 
4. Occasion. Be it your birthday or our anniversary or the one month after Valentine's Day. This is a must. 
5. Death. A person close to us passed away and we feel our own mortality, much like a man. We want and need that connection.
6. Stress. Woman feel enormous stress. Some turn to chocolate, some turn to sex. We want to feel better.
7. Other women. We saw you checking out somebody else. We want to restake our claim. Nobody can compete with us.
8. A promotion/raise. We know you work hard, as do we. Knowing you went the extra mile is huge. In the biology world, a "provider" is viewed as ideal and a man who can do this is viewed sexually.
9. Your stress. The same reason having sex helps us take our minds off of things, we know it does the same thing for you. 
10. Movies. Not porn but something we saw in a movie turned us on. We want it, now.
11. Men. Men check us out daily and that boosts our confidence. Confident women don't have any issue getting undressed. If you have issues with nakedness, hit the gym. 
12. Sweetness. You went out of your way to do something really nice for us for no reason. We love this and it secures our love for you. Starry eyes ensues and we have sex.
13. Her time of the month. A woman is the horniest one week before her period. Why? Biology. I won't go in to the inner workings but suffice it to say, there is a reason nearly all women are asking for sex close to her period. 
14. Age. We are at our prime. Take advantage of it. We are also feeling older and understand that younger is out there. Go back to #7.
15. Job loss. We know how tough it is for you to loose your job and also part of your identity. Many men see themselves by what they do for a living and this is a tough time. Go back to #1 and 3. 
16. Pregnancy. Biologically this makes no sense but some women are very horny during pregnancy. Perhaps it is a "I need to keep him interested" sort of mentality. Who knows. 
17. Your age. We know you fear getting older and the dreaded MLC. We want to stave that off. Having regular sex makes you feel like a 20 something again, we get that.
18. Medical issues. We just got bad news and are in fear. We want sex to form a bond and ensure that you will stick around through thick and thin. We are scared.
19. Another woman. You have cheated and we are in hyper bonding mode. Restaking our claim if you will.
20. Your Mother. We don't want to be compared to her and one way for certain to ensure that is in the bedroom. We may not be Martha Stewart but we darn well are hot between the sheets.

So there you have it.....


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Brennan said:


> Apparently my lists are provocative and my internet friend Green Pearl has asked me to post why women want sex. This is my take on why I want sex. A tad is mixed in from 2 of my very happily married women friends and things they have said over the years. So here goes in no particular order except for number 1....
> 
> YES - 1. Love. We love you and want to make you happy. We understand that sex is very important in a relationship and it bonds us.
> Yes - 2. Attraction. You looked hot this morning and we cannot wait to tear off your suit and do the nasty. We have been looking forward to it all day.
> ...


Great list.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

:smthumbup: :smthumbup: :smthumbup:

It's my nap time now, but your list is so interesting and wonderful, I want to take some time and tell you you are right! 

1. Love. Yes yes yes, I love my husband so dearly that I let him have me at any time he wants, I let him explore his fantasy as long as there are only two of us.

2. Attraction. Yes yes yes, he keeps him so delicious that my desire for him never dies! 

3. Respect. Yes yes yes! He is fulfilling his responsibility as a husband should, he acts maturely, and he stands up for himself firmly! He doesn't spoil me, he challenges me when I am being difficult, he has earned my respect, I am like a sheep in front of him now! 

4. Occasion. Yes yes yes, our anniversary is coming, and he will get to have whatever he wants! Swallow, anal, he can name! 

5. Death. No comment! 

6. Stress. Yes yes yes, I use sex to relieve my stress, to hell with stress, let's have an orgasm first! 

7. Other women. I am exhausting him to the most, he is so full that he has no room for anything else. 

8. A promotion/raise. Doesn't happen to us, but secure financial situation does put me into a mood for sex constantly! 

9. Your stress. No comment! 

10. Movies. Yes yes yes, after an romantic movie, I get horny and want his toy right away, sometimes I don't even wait for the movie to finish! 

11. Men. Yes yes yes, last year I wanted sex three times a day, why? ha ha ha, because of all the conversation with men on forums, don't take me wrong, just talking to men about sex out on the forum can get me high! He knows it, he doesn't get bothered! As long as it is out on the forum for everybody to read! 

12. Sweetness. Yes yes yes, a tender kiss, a tender touch, a small nice gesture, we all take it into heart, we smile, our heart warms up, tender love flows................

13. Her time of the month. Yes yes yes, I like to smell him a lot during those days! 

14. Age. Orgasms are extremely wonderful at this prime of age, we are ripe, we are delicious, don't waste this wonderful age and opportunity. I keep on telling my husband that I don't want to wast his erection, take advantage of it, it is sitting there, don't waste it! 

15. Job loss. No comment! 

16. Pregnancy. No comment! 

17. Your age. Same reason with mine! Now we are young and we are able to roll, don't waste our energy! One day we don't use it, it is one day we lose! 

18. Medical issues. No comment! 

19. Another woman. No comment! 

20. Your Mother. No comment! 

So there you have it.....

Here you go, this is mine! 

My husband is asking me to go take a nap!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

greenpearl said:


> 6. Stress. Yes yes yes, I use sex to relieve my stress, to hell with stress, let's have an orgasm first!
> 
> 7. Other women. I am exhausting him to the most, he is so full that he has no room for anything else.


You are so funny Greenpearl ! :rofl: I would say the same thing here for me too.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

1. Love. We love you and want to make you happy. We understand that sex is very important in a relationship and it bonds us.
*Yes*
2. Attraction. You looked hot this morning and we cannot wait to tear off your suit and do the nasty. We have been looking forward to it all day.

*Yes minus the suit, I don't find suits sexy*

Yes to 3, 4, 5, 6.

7. Other women. We saw you checking out somebody else. We want to restake our claim. Nobody can compete with us.
*Not me, it puts me off*


10. Movies. Not porn but something we saw in a movie turned us on. We want it, now.
*Not really for me.*

11. Men. Men check us out daily and that boosts our confidence. Confident women don't have any issue getting undressed. If you have issues with nakedness, hit the gym. 
*I disagree with this. I have some issues that the gym just won't fix. I do feel more confident when I look good of course, but there is more to it then that*

12. Sweetness. You went out of your way to do something really nice for us for no reason. We love this and it secures our love for you. Starry eyes ensues and we have sex.
*Oh yes*


14. Age. We are at our prime. Take advantage of it. We are also feeling older and understand that younger is out there. Go back to #7.
*I i felt i was being measured against other people again it would turn me off. i expect I am in a league of my own. *



19. Another woman. You have cheated and we are in hyper bonding mode. Restaking our claim if you will.
*When exes cheated on me, I never wanted to touch them again[/B

20. Your Mother. We don't want to be compared to her and one way for certain to ensure that is in the bedroom. We may not be Martha Stewart but we darn well are hot between the sheets.
Umm never even crossed my mind lol



I have to add, 

Because I am horny.

Because you made an effort to turn me on.

Because you made me feel loved and wanted.

Because you make me feel like I am the sexiest woman on the planet.

Because you take the time to listen to me and value my opinion.

Because you are manly and that is sexy. *


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you want to be compared to YOUR mother?


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Do you want to be compared to YOUR mother?



I also sincerely hope not and that never crossed my mind either.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Reasons why your wife wants sex:


She was captured by the Cylons and replaced with a cybernetic duplicate programmed for normal human adult behavior.


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Reasons why your wife wants sex:
> 
> 
> She was captured by the Cylons and replaced with a cybernetic duplicate programmed for normal human adult behavior.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh my!

STRESS is my biggest reason, really. Funny how I read everywhere that stress is the biggest libido killer for women...opposite for me That and pain relief. I've had some issues with chronic pain and made the connection a few days ago...I read that sex releases hormones into the bloodstream that decrease pain levels for several hours afterward. Guess that explains why a few hours after, I'm ready to go again


----------



## YoungBuck (Mar 30, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Reasons why your wife wants sex:
> 
> 
> She was captured by the Cylons and replaced with a cybernetic duplicate programmed for normal human adult behavior.


:rofl:

You're right!! That is why my wife would want to have sex!


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

I just think it's fun. I'd do it everyday if my husband wanted to and twice on Sunday's.


----------

